# T tracks in South Africa



## GideonF (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to get hold of T-tracks in South Africa. Does anyone know where I can buy it? The tracks are extremely expensive to import.:blink:


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Gideon. I get mine from Hardware Centre (Randburg and Cape Town). Not cheap, and sometimes out of stock, but usually available.

Usually have normal T-Track plus T-bolts, etc, and also the broader 19mm track for mitre slots. Have not seen the two-in-one units sometimes found on proprietary router tables. Occasionally have the Kreg tracks, at prices to make you weep.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gideon - a friendly, world-wide community. Hope you come right with the T-track. By the way, here is a link to a thread on this forum way back in 2011, which you might find of interest. Rob in Wilderness
http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/25748-t-track-supplier-south-africa.html


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi depending on your need, I usally get by using normal curtain t-tracks here in Denmark. They are not så costly.

Regards Leif


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Biagio said:


> Hi Gideon. I get mine from Hardware Centre (Randburg and Cape Town). Not cheap, and sometimes out of stock, but usually available.
> 
> Usually have normal T-Track plus T-bolts, etc, and also the broader 19mm track for mitre slots. Have not seen the two-in-one units sometimes found on proprietary router tables. Occasionally have the Kreg tracks, at prices to make you weep.


Presactly. The normal t-tracks are not too expensive but the Kreg stuff is normally bought with a free jar of Vaseline.

Gideon, what are you looking to make?


----------



## GideonF (Jan 9, 2014)

Hilton,

I want to insert the tracks into my router table and table saw fences to keep feather boards as well as clamps in place.

Gideon


----------



## GideonF (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll try out the curtain rails, Thanks!


----------



## GideonF (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll visit the link. Thanks!


----------



## GideonF (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll contact them. Thanks!


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

While I know they don't work in every situation, have you thought about buying a T-Track router bit and building your own slots? Seems like it would save a ton of both money and time.


----------



## LukeV (Apr 14, 2014)

There are at least two SA companies that manufactures something similar to the T track supplied by Hardware Centre; Wispeco (Lipped Channel) and Hulamin (Type 11 Channel) both list something in their catalogues that will be suitable. Could one of you guys who live in the city find a supplier for us?


----------

